# Losing interest, to a terminal level :-(



## speccy1 (31 Jan 2016)

I`ve lost my cycling mojo before, but this time I feel it`s gone too far and not sure I`m going to pull back from it.

Firstly, I left club riding, I got fed up with it and it started to become the idea of hell to me. Aside from that, I kept up the commuting which I still enjoyed, that now is dying out, a day at a time. I`ve started selling my kit off gradually, and I`m going to be thinning out the bike collection, from 7 probably down to 2..............

I have had a tough time over the last few months with one thing and another, and we have had 3 1/2 months of endless rain, maybe these things have taken their toll??

I do enjoy my daily fix of CC though


----------



## vickster (31 Jan 2016)

Try mountain biking? Spend some of those savings on a blingy full suss and a bottle of muc off


----------



## speccy1 (31 Jan 2016)

vickster said:


> Try mountain biking? Spend some of those savings on a blingy full suss


I`m no good at it, I`ve never had the confidence or the ability, I`ve tried before


----------



## Gatters (31 Jan 2016)

Ahh you just walk the bits beyond your ability, that's what we all do ..makes a nice change in winter


----------



## speccy1 (31 Jan 2016)

Gatters said:


> Ahh you just walk the bits beyond your ability, that's what we all do ..makes a nice change in winter


The amount of walking I end up doing I`d be better off leaving the bike at home


----------



## vickster (31 Jan 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I`m no good at it, I`ve never had the confidence or the ability, I`ve tried before


Spend some more of your hard earned on some instruction? Go out with a group?

Maybe just take a break and start up again in the spring


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jan 2016)

What will you do/are ypu doing with the time you would have been cycling?


----------



## speccy1 (31 Jan 2016)

400bhp said:


> What will you do/are ypu doing with the time you would have been cycling?


Been doing a lot of walking


----------



## speccy1 (31 Jan 2016)

vickster said:


> Spend some more of your hard earned on some instruction? Go out with a group?
> 
> *Maybe just take a break and start up again in the spring*


Will see how things go............


----------



## Gatters (31 Jan 2016)

must be loads to do in your area, not all hard technical stuff, cycle route 27 is easy I've done that, much of it off road as such but nevertheless tarmac

http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/Plymouth_to_Princetown_Circular-Cycle-Route-3806.html

or is this sort of thing nowhere near your location?


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jan 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Been doing a lot of walking



Nothing wrong with that. I wouldn't be worried, only if you had given up cycling and ended up replacing it with driving.


----------



## Glow worm (31 Jan 2016)

Just try doing the commute by car - that should soon see you back in the saddle!


----------



## speccy1 (31 Jan 2016)

Gatters said:


> must be loads to do in your area, not all hard technical stuff, cycle route 27 is easy I've done that, much of it off road as such but nevertheless tarmac
> 
> http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/Plymouth_to_Princetown_Circular-Cycle-Route-3806.html


I use it to get to/from work, it runs in front of my house!


----------



## speccy1 (31 Jan 2016)

400bhp said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I wouldn't be worried, only if you had given up cycling and ended up replacing it with driving.


Good god no


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I`m no good at it, I`ve never had the confidence or the ability, I`ve tried before


Now's your chance to learn though.
Don't try, you'll never know nor learn.


----------



## speccy1 (31 Jan 2016)

classic33 said:


> Now's your chance to learn though.


I need enthusiasm though, unfortunately it`s missing........................


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I need enthusiasm though, unfortunately it`s missing........................


Where'd you lose it?


----------



## speccy1 (31 Jan 2016)

I wish I knew


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I`ve lost my cycling mojo before, but this time I feel it`s gone too far and not sure I`m going to pull back from it.
> 
> Firstly, I left club riding, I got fed up with it and it started to become the idea of hell to me. Aside from that, I kept up the commuting which I still enjoyed, that now is dying out, a day at a time. I`ve started selling my kit off gradually, and I`m going to be thinning out the bike collection, from 7 probably down to 2..............
> 
> ...



Take six months of the bike then see how you feel, I did that many years ago and came back with much renewed enthusiasm. Sadly my mojo has been on the wane recently as well, but I'm hoping as the winter wears on and the weather improves the enthusiasm will return.


----------



## Gatters (31 Jan 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I use it to get to/from work, it runs in front of my house!


not Estover by any chance


----------



## speccy1 (31 Jan 2016)

Gatters said:


> not Estover by any chance


No, I`m about 16 miles from there


----------



## PK99 (31 Jan 2016)

I get where you are.

Commuting = functional 

Club = pressure

You live on Dartmmoor, ride at tourist pace to enjoy the scenery we city lovers envy, to a great pub for a pie and a pint, or to a cafe for a Devon Tea - scones, jam, clotted cream.....


----------



## gavroche (31 Jan 2016)

Don't worry, it is just what winter does to many of us. Rain, wind, cold; it is bound to affect your enthusiasm for cycling but hopefully it will come back when spring comes and longer days. Then find new routes and explore more. Forget strava, forget speed, just go out and feel the new energy flowing in your body and appreciate the joys of riding your bike .


----------



## Brandane (31 Jan 2016)

I'm probably not the best person to try and inject some enthusiasm into you, as I too have an on/off relationship with cycling.

To me, the weather has a lot to do with it, and constant wind and rain for about 2 years now has given my mojo a real battering. No point in anyone telling me to MTFU, or wear waterproof kit; riding in rain is shite, end of.

As Dave R has suggested why not take a break? Life will go on whether you cycle or not. If you miss it, give it another go. If life is better without it, then so be it. I know this is a cycling forum, but cycling is not the be all and end all.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2016)

It's just this crap weather, what you need to do is find a pub about 2-3 miles from home that you like, then find a 15-25 mile route to get there. When you sit down with a nice pint/glass of wine/G&T (Delete as appropriate) and a bite to eat it'll be lovely to have been out.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Feb 2016)

Are there any psychologists out there who specialise in cycling hang ups? If there are they must make a bomb out of cyclists with problems(me included)!


----------



## growingvegetables (1 Feb 2016)

raleighnut said:


> It's just this crap weather .....


Yup. Wind and rain. 

Not even proper cold. Just grey, dreich, wet, .... and sweaty cos I'm dressed for what the weather SHOULD be. The wind in the wrong direction. And my usual "spirit-lifting" long way home, down the river Aire and round by Swillington, is ... a rubbish tip. All the trees and shrubs along the valley, covered with thousands upon thousands of plastic bags washed down from Keighley in the floods. 

Hey ... soon be spring though?


----------



## kiriyama (1 Feb 2016)

If your now doing more walking perhaps join a local group that organises walks.once this has sucked all fun out walking you will be glad to be out in the rain getting cut up by 18 ton lorry's on a push bike!

Don'tover think the lack of mojo. Just put your energy into something else (like walking) and as soon as the sun comes back and you see other cyclists riding about you will be itching to get back on the bike


----------



## BorderReiver (1 Feb 2016)

Ditch the computer/GPS/Strava downloads and just ride the bike. There doesn't have to be a purpose to every ride- remind yourself what the simple pleasure of just riding the bike feels like without looking at the digits on your handlebars every couple of minutes.

And maybe wait for better weather, or at least warmer rain.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Feb 2016)

Giving up cycling isn't the end of the world, there's plenty of other things out there to interest and enthuse. Don't worry about it.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Feb 2016)

Happened to me last year. Couple of months early on battling fatigue(still don't know the cause) a dodgy knee, a crash, lots of overtime and being honest, a bout of depression + insomnia. Riding a bike really felt forced, rather than doing it because I love it. I took the opportunity to sell some bikes and re-evaluate what I needed new ones to be capable of.

It was hard to get back on again, but it just happened for me. I'm now the leanest I've ever been and probably the fittest...


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Feb 2016)

Find a social riding group, go and find some nice routes, break the rides down, with as many stops as you like. Once riding becomes a chore, it's a slippery slope. Have a break from riding for a week or two, then see how you feel.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Feb 2016)

Speccy, by any standards the weather has been crap. It really doesnt help anyones sense off well being when we dont see the sun for weeks.

Ive never been a racer, it would bore me to death. I have always been a tourer and the bike is just a form of transport. Maybe you just need to change your angle at which you approach cycling.

If you do that, thinning down your stable of bikes is a natural progression and not a bad thing.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Feb 2016)

BorderReiver said:


> Ditch the computer/GPS/Strava downloads and just ride the bike. There doesn't have to be a purpose to every ride- remind yourself what the simple pleasure of just riding the bike feels like without looking at the digits on your handlebars every couple of minutes.
> 
> And maybe wait for better weather, or at least warmer rain.


This.
And find a like minded riding buddy. Ride for fun, for chat, for cake and beer.
Enjoy walking, that's great too.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (1 Feb 2016)

I haven't read all the posts so if it has been said already then tough luck 

Why don't you buy another bike with the money that you are getting from your other stuff. Find something that you like and go for it. I sometimes buy things for the bike and that motivates me to get out..... usually tyres...... I love new tyres  my guess is that you need something to spicy up your cycling, maybe something very different like this


----------



## mustang1 (1 Feb 2016)

I haven't cycled for 10 weeks apart from 1 week of full week commuting. There have been a change of circumstances, plus rain and wind is a pita.

I'm not giving up though and think when the sun is out, then we want to see you out there on your bike! For now, have an extended break. (Ps two bikes are enough).

Edit: typos. (But why do I not check typos before I post?l


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2016)

Spoked Wheels said:


> I sometimes buy things for the bike and that motivates me to get out..... usually tyres...... I love new tyres



Weirdo


----------



## Karlt (1 Feb 2016)

Wind has been doing my cycling head in all this last year. My commute home is mostly south but with enough bits that should be fast that are W-SW to really turn it into a slog. Thinking of putting some touring tyres on the Eclipse (has quite wide clearances compared with the newer Triban) and using the TPT (it goes within 100m of both home and work) as it's more sheltered. And flatter.


----------



## MichaelW2 (1 Feb 2016)

You may need to break the routine. Consider another activity such as kayaking, or yoga or whatever.
You may find that cycling fades to a background utility transport role, but that is OK.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Feb 2016)

@speccy1 I haven't read the whole thread but, for what they're worth, here are my thoughts.

My motivation to cycle alway goes up and down a bit. I mean, it's bound to; there are so many variables. Weather, time available, family, other hobbies and everything else that life conspires to throw our way. My solution to this is simple. Don't worry about it. Howling wing and freezing fog? No thanks! I only cycle to avoid weighing too huge a number. I'm not racing anymore. I'm luck to get out one night a week. 
This night riding has stoked the motivational fires for me slightly this year. A modern light has blown new interest into old routes.

Many people have mentioned mountain biking. I agree, it is that different, whilst still cycling, it might help your interest flare again. You say you are no good at it? Maybe you are trying the wrong sort of mountain biking? It doesn't all have to be gnarly descents and pulling air off the doubles! You are in/near Dartmoor! Throw some waterproofs and a small stove into a backpack and off you go. I used to live down there and some of my best memories are of my brother and I riding the Puffing Billy (as an example) or the endless bridle paths around Princetown and then a pint in the Plume of Feathers.

My bro still lives down there, I'm sure he would jump at the chance of a bit of a ride on the moors. He loves it up there and knows it very well if you fancy a bit of an explore.

Don't sell everything. I have always returned to cycling in the end.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Feb 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I need enthusiasm though, unfortunately it`s missing........................


I've found it hard-going too for the past few months in the UK - I think it's even harder when you live in an area that affords loads of potentially lovely routes, but the weather drags you down. And yes, it really has been dragging down-weather: record lows of sunshine down here (a total of about 60 hours over the two months of November and December, I think).

Give it time, grab a nice day when it comes around, and have pootle with a camera (looking for nice shots always stops me worrying about 'average speed' or any other performance rubbish), and let warm air and sunshine caress your body. Maybe you might enjoy a slightly different relationship with your bike from the one you've had.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2016)

Funny thing with our hobbies is there everything to us until one day you think fook it..
You'd have had to take a baseball bat to me to stop me playing golf..snow frost wind rain enything i was always playing..then in november 09 i threw my clubs in the van after a normal round and said to myself ' thats it'..not played since..clubs are packed away as i may go play again but i dont think i will.

cycling
i love MTB and XC ,its far more absorbing,you are constantly aware of what your bike is doing and the focus on where you are going etc is great,plus its usualy in nice woodland surroundings.
you dont have to do extreme mtb, just enjoy the views and the excersing..

my road biking is a warm 15°c + days only..i realy dont get the head down and just pedal for hrs, if that was all there was id take up golf..

as said give the bikes a break and wait till spring..


----------



## Brandane (1 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> record lows of sunshine down here (a total of about 60 hours over the two months of November and December, I think).


An average of one hour per day? Luxury, my friend; luxury. That sounds like a good summer in these parts. Honestly, it's been so wet, grey, and windy in recent years (even in "summer") that I feel like a Siberian night shift worker. If moving to somewhere sunnier was a realistic option, I'd be off tomorrow. Now there's a way to ignite your cycling mojo....


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Feb 2016)

Brandane said:


> An average of one hour per day? Luxury, my friend; luxury. That sounds like a good summer in these parts. Honestly, it's been so wet, grey, and windy in recent years (even in "summer") that I feel like a Siberian night shift worker. If moving to somewhere sunnier was a realistic option, I'd be off tomorrow. Now there's a way to ignite your cycling mojo....


I'm not sure where they found the 60 hours total, TBH. I could only remember a couple of days with any direct sun in two months. My mojo has indeed been affected by spending rather a lot of time in a far far sunnier French clime - one that in 2014 got almost exactly 600 hours more sunshine than SW England, and that tempts you out rather than tempting you to stay in and have another cup of coffee.


----------



## Mile195 (1 Feb 2016)

+1 for weather/short days. I found that when I first got my motorbike licence, the first couple of years no day was too wet or cold for "going for a blast". Now I'm afraid those days are long gone and while I still love going out motorcycling I only love it when the weather is nice. I don't mourn those days. I just have better things to do when it's 1 degree outside. The motorbike probably prefers it in the garage too. However, when the first great weekend of the spring appears I just find myself thinking that I want to get out on it.

I think you'll find the same with cycling. Hang up the gloves, sell a couple of bikes and go and do something else for a couple of months. As soon as the sun comes back out you'll probably just "fancy a ride".

I have to cycle because that's how I get to work, and while I do feel good for it once I get to work, there is little joy in the actual trip. I'm not doing a lot of "leisure riding" right now, since there'd be no joy in that either. I think there are a lot of regular cyclists who are probably feeling quite similar to you at the moment, to a greater or lesser extent so I shouldn't be concerned about it. It's just winter blues!


----------



## mustang1 (1 Feb 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Are there any psychologists out there who specialise in cycling hang ups? If there are they must make a bomb out of cyclists with problems(me included)!



At cyclechat, we are all psychologists.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Feb 2016)

Mile195 said:


> I have to cycle because that's how I get to work, and while I do feel good for it once I get to work, there is little joy in the actual trip.


Although mine's only a short commute (4 miles), I enjoy it in just about all weathers, not only because I like the exercise, but because it gets me past all those sad commuters in their metal boxes crawling along. I reckoned I passed about 300 in a couple of miles one day last week on my way home. Result:


----------



## mustang1 (1 Feb 2016)

Nah, ya know I think he has a point. I love getting new tires but don't like getting them if the old ones haven't worn out. I think I'm gonna order some new ones shortly. I feel the blues too right now....

@speccy1 so how do you feel now? I can already see the days are getting longer and the buzz is getting me going again. How about you?


ianrauk said:


> Weirdo


----------



## Mile195 (1 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Although mine's only a short commute (4 miles), I enjoy it in just about all weathers, not only because I like the exercise, but because it gets me past all those sad commuters in their metal boxes crawling along. I reckoned I passed about 300 in a couple of miles one day last week on my way home. Result:


I think if I lived in your part of the world I would too!. I love Devon and Cornwall. Unfortunately though I live in the capital. Any pace you get up is quickly broken by having to slow right down to filter or in anticipation of someone turning across your path when you're using a bus lane. Plus most london councils seem to regard traffic lights as decorative street-art and place them on every single junction regardless of need. my ride is 40 miles return so every needless delay can be a bit of irritation! That said I sometimes deviate from the main roads and have a 2 mile section where I can detour through some green spaces with good shared paths which breaks up the monotony a bit. And regardless of the "quality" of the ride in or home again, I always feel better for having had the exercise.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Feb 2016)

I intend to thin out my road fleet from double digits to two or three + a Brompton, when I get the chance* this year. I've cycled precisely 0 km's so far this year. The mtb's will get a last hurrah each, one hopefully on a tour of the Western Isles, then they too will be sold off.

*which means actually being in the UK for long enough to put all the bikes on fleabay and deal with the logistics of selling.


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2016)

I'll recommend MTB - you don't have to be a loon. I've just ordered some balloon 2.4's for when the docs let me ride - old skool MTB so no suspension, and the tyres will help. 

Mix it up !!!


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Feb 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I`ve lost my cycling mojo before, but this time I feel it`s gone too far and not sure I`m going to pull back from it.
> 
> Firstly, I left club riding, I got fed up with it and it started to become the idea of hell to me. Aside from that, I kept up the commuting which I still enjoyed, that now is dying out, a day at a time. I`ve started selling my kit off gradually, and I`m going to be thinning out the bike collection, from 7 probably down to 2..............
> 
> ...


You will always be a cyclist.

Take a break, save some cash, sell some stuff perhaps buy a ferry ticket to someplace warm, take a short weekend tour of cafes and beer stops.

Fall in love with the joy of moving from one place to the next with ease, under no time pressure and for no reason other than happiness and selfish fulfilment.

Good luck.


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Feb 2016)

Plus one on the mtb although I would focus on trail and cross country as opposed climbing Snowden or something.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> I'll recommend MTB - you don't have to be a loon. I've just ordered some balloon 2.4's for when the docs let me ride - old skool MTB so no suspension, and the tyres will help.
> 
> Mix it up !!!



if there trail kings you may find rear clearence tight...
the 2.2s are a very close fit on my commencal as are 2.35 hans damph. Only a few mm room on the frame..
the cube takes them fine..loads of clearence..


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2016)

meta lon said:


> if there trail kings you may find rear clearence tight...
> the 2.2s are a very close fit on my commencal as are 2.35 hans damph. Only a few mm room on the frame..
> the cube takes them fine..loads of clearence..



Just cheapo On-Ones. Tonnes of clearance on 2.2's (90's Diamond Back).


----------



## mjr (1 Feb 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I`ve lost my cycling mojo before, but this time I feel it`s gone too far and not sure I`m going to pull back from it.


Stop and think why you started/increased cycling. That's probably the feeling you need to recapture to keep the interest. Or is there anything on CC that you read and think "I wish I did that"?


----------



## Rafferty (1 Feb 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I`ve lost my cycling mojo before, but this time I feel it`s gone too far and not sure I`m going to pull back from it.
> 
> Firstly, I left club riding, I got fed up with it and it started to become the idea of hell to me. Aside from that, I kept up the commuting which I still enjoyed, that now is dying out, a day at a time. I`ve started selling my kit off gradually, and I`m going to be thinning out the bike collection, from 7 probably down to 2..............
> 
> ...



+1. I think it's terminal this time!


----------



## Jody (1 Feb 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @speccy1Many people have mentioned mountain biking. I agree, it is that different, whilst still cycling, it might help your interest flare again. You say you are no good at it? Maybe you are trying the wrong sort of mountain biking? It doesn't all have to be gnarly descents and pulling air off the doubles! You are in/near Dartmoor! Throw some waterproofs and a small stove into a backpack and off you go. I used to live down there and some of my best memories are of my brother and I riding the Puffing Billy (as an example) or the endless bridle paths around Princetown and then a pint in the Plume of Feathers.



I was going to say something similar to the above when I saw you lived in Dartmouth. It might not be everyones cup of tea but its so nice to get out in the quiet.


----------



## e-rider (1 Feb 2016)

if you have 7 bikes, losing a few will do no harm. Also, from your posts it sounds like you have the January Blues! I would take some time off the bike, and start up again in April when the weather improves - and try not to sell ALL your kit in the meantime, but by all means thin it out a little anyway


----------



## Jody (1 Feb 2016)

e-rider said:


> if you have 7 bikes, l̶o̶s̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶ ̶f̶e̶w̶ ̶ selling a few off cheap to buy a full suss MTB will do no harm.



FTFY


----------



## ManiaMuse (1 Feb 2016)

Find another hobby/sport/social activity to do alongside your cycling. 

The reason most professional sports people are so boring is that they have devoted their lives to doing one thing obsessively everyday. But normal people need balance and contrast and variety in their daily lives otherwise what you thought you enjoyed can become dull quickly.


----------



## speccy1 (1 Feb 2016)

Thankyou for all of the replies everybody.

Been thinking long and hard today, I think I`ll lay off it completely until the spring (if we ever get one!) and then go from there. I wouldn`t have parted with any of the fleet until the summer if I was going to anyway, so have plenty of time to decide. In the meantime I`m loving my walks, and have plenty of other stuff to keep busy with, and may even get some long overdue chores done!

Time will tell.............


----------



## midliferider (1 Feb 2016)

This is how I will approach this issue
Is this related to cycling or a wider problem of losing interest in pleasurable activities, feeling miserable etc. In that case, you need to seek help. I was not very sure about it from your post. The fact that you enjoy walking indicates that this is not the case.

If this is only about cycling and you are otherwise well, you need to reflect on why you cycle. There was an excellent discussion here few months ago on why you cycle. Read that. Make your own assessment on why you cycle. It may be that cycling does not give you what you were looking for.
My general advice is to keep it in moderation. Having 7 cycles perhaps indicate that you take it very seriously. Although we all talk about N+1, we just need to do things in moderation.

I see that you need a daily fix of CC. Just ignore all what people say about their achievements and just do what you enjoy.


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Feb 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Thankyou for all of the replies everybody.
> 
> Been thinking long and hard today, I think I`ll lay off it completely until the spring (if we ever get one!) and then go from there. I wouldn`t have parted with any of the fleet until the summer if I was going to anyway, so have plenty of time to decide. In the meantime I`m loving my walks, and have plenty of other stuff to keep busy with, and may even get some long overdue chores done!
> 
> Time will tell.............


hope it works out.

I can say that, In London today it was actually really warm, so warm that for the first time in weeks (perhaps months) I could safely ditch the jacket and ride with short sleeves..despite the atrocious and indecisive wind, it was a fantastic ride home.

perhaps when the weather improves in the spring, you too will find enjoyment in riding again.

if that doesnt get your juices flowing then here are my thoughts about your local manor a beautiful place. (taken from my lejog blog)

*DAY TWO- Hills & Rain

Wednesday, 25 September 2013*












Was it Billy Connelly who said that “there's no such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothing?”

Unfortunately today, I had both.

We cruised out onto the hills of Liskeard at dawn, fuelled by porridge and optimism. Today was billed as a “Hard Day”, short on miles and big on hills. We would leave Cornwall and climb the heights of Dartmoor, before dipping up and down to Exeter.




Whilst the hills were tough and extremely long, they weren't as bad as our imagination had coloured them…and despite the gradient, it all seemed to be going well.






Pretty soon, were crossing out of Cornwall and entering Devon, with a long climb up to Tavistock.



Tavistock is a beautiful market town in the foothills of Dartmoor. At our tea stop in the village we established that Bryan (a sinewy giant of a man) had a dangerously snagging freehub and a small group of us set off in search of a local bike shop to see if we couldn't sort it out.

This was excellent displacement activity, as we darted about town, here and there...delaying the inevitable climb up onto the moors, for as long as possible.

Tavistock Cycles worked hard to sort the issue and within 30 minutes we were rolling again, the chap in the shop refused payment of any kind and was happy instead to simply trade cycle stories, it was rich currency.






I like Tavistock, it's a relaxed, friendly kind of town, full of patient types, I wanted to stay…but time was pushing on and the moors were calling.

We set off.

All the while we rode, we were reserving energy in the anticipation that things would get tough soon. But the thing is, they just didn't. Sure it was hard and the hills were long but our training was really paying off and we each felt that we were well within our comfort zones.

So, instead what followed was some epic riding. We swept along the down hills, the wind filling our ears, the ups were taken in our stride, dropping the gears and winding it in. The views on the moor were just stunning, windswept, dramatic and encouraging us along with every push of the pedal. All the while we climbed up further into the mist. My ears were popping from the altitude and my lungs bursting from the effort…up and up we climbed.






Wildlife was abundant along the road, suicidal sheep, nonchalant ponies, cows...then more cows... and then really big cows who made us realise pretty soon that this was actually their road, as they stood fast, letting cars and cyclist weave around them whilst they enjoyed lunch.







_Our_ lunch (a tiny church hall in Postbridge), was plentiful. As we get to know one another the organising team (Jen, Ian and Lachen) are beginning to find our tastes and stocking up well on all the right food.

As we left, Matthew (our best dressed rider) mentioned that it had just started to rain a little, it was no surprise as we were well and truly up in the clouds by now.

We hit the top of the moor as the rain began to come in thick and fast, we were keen to push on and get out of the cloud and so began to put the hammer down. We were flying as we dropped nearly 1000 feet in a matter of minutes. Sadly, the rain stayed with us and seemed to be getting worse as we hit the lowlands but it was warm and there were plenty of sharp long hills to work up a steam, we shrugged of the rain.

Last tea stop was up the last sharp hill into Exeter, we refilled our bidons and scoffed Bananas and jelly babies as fast as we could before pushing on for the last 15 miles. The rain , by now, was falling fast and we were dressed for sun. Negotiating Exeter in heavy rain was tricky, just seeing the Garmin was hard enough, let alone making out the route but despite a few wrong turns (that were swiftly dealt with with Uturns) we were out of the town and onto the final stretch to Cullumpton.

We arrived at the impressive Padbrook Park Hotel, drenched, hot and happy. The Hotel supplied a dry, carpeted room to store the bikes along with plenty of old tea cloths to wipe down the essentials, ready for tomorrow.
Today was fantastic, made better still by the realisation that we had cracked what was billed as the Hardest day, with a good deal of energy in reserve.

As a post script, I have to admit that, I've made a new friend. Just like my missus she’s shapely, sleek, intelligent and most importantly…she’s always right. This little Garmin is a wonder, it’s the first time I've really stretched its legs and we would be literally lost without it.



Doesn't she look fine?

Day Three Tomorrow, we shall leave the south and finally head north, then Cross into Wales.


----------



## postman (1 Feb 2016)

I have not cycled since late October.I think my last ride was on the Leeds and Liverpool tow path.Went to Skipton came home by train,that was planned,what was not planned was the dark wet crappy weather,when sun was promised.But i have also had health problems.So i hope you get your mojo back.It must be in the same place as mine.Hoping to find it by March.All the best.


----------



## speccy1 (1 Feb 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> hope it works out.
> 
> I can say that, In London today it was actually really warm, so warm that for the first time in weeks (perhaps months) I could safely ditch the jacket and ride with short sleeves..despite the atrocious and indecisive wind, it was a fantastic ride home.
> 
> ...


Nice post, I live in Tavistock and know the guy who runs Tavi cycles


----------



## speccy1 (1 Feb 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> hope it works out.
> 
> I can say that, In London today it was actually really warm, so warm that for the first time in weeks (perhaps months) I could safely ditch the jacket and ride with short sleeves..despite the atrocious and indecisive wind, it was a fantastic ride home.
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention, I did this very same trip nearly 3 years ago, it was brilliant!!


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Feb 2016)

Ride to a destination
Explore
Trail running
Trail riding
Time trial
Turbo + Zwift
Road racing
...Triathlon!

Find a new angle


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4135700, member: 259"]Take some time off, it's only a flipping bike, it's not a religion.[/QUOTE]


This ^^^
If it ain't happening for you then then take a rest from it.
Sooner or later you'll want to get back on the bike and go for a ride, but in the meantime, enjoy your walking or what ever else you enjoy doing.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Feb 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Nice post, I live in Tavistock and know the guy who runs Tavi cycles


He saved my bacon too (or my cassette, to be more precise), when I was riding back from Tavistock to Exeter - I appeared on his doorstep at opening time, and he was only too happy to tighten everything up and seen me on my way, minus rattle. I thought I would probably need gears to get back over Dartmoor...


----------



## speccy1 (1 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4135700, member: 259"]Take some time off, it's only a flipping bike, it's not a religion. *Nobody will give two hoots if you come back on her*e and never ride one again. You'll never get me on one of the bloody things anyway.[/QUOTE]
Thankyou


----------



## ChrisEyles (1 Feb 2016)

I'm also struggling with this a little at the moment. Getting out on rides has seemed like a real effort at times, and since my mileage has gone down I've been a bit dejected by my plummeting ability to sustain a decent speed or climb significant hills - though I don't think I've ever regretted a single ride once I've made it out the door. It's actually a little heartening to hear I'm not the only one struggling for motivation at the moment. 

A little break until Spring sounds like a good plan, and hiking is an excellent hobby in the mean time (and often more fun than cycling in dodgy weather, I think). All the advice to mix up your cycling by trying different types of riding when you return is good too, I think. 

As others have said, try not to make it into a big deal. If you don't feel like cycling right now, then fine. In all probability you'll get the itch later in the year when sunny days are here again (I wish!)... but if not, then at the end of the day, that's also fine too. 

Good luck!


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Feb 2016)

ChrisEyles said:


> I'm also struggling with this a little at the moment. Getting out on rides has seemed like a real effort at times, and since my mileage has gone down I've been a bit dejected by my plummeting ability to sustain a decent speed or climb significant hills - though I don't think I've ever regretted a single ride once I've made it out the door. It's actually a little heartening to hear I'm not the only one struggling for motivation at the moment.


The good news is that the form does return, as long as you can keep some sort of base fitness - last year my mileage must have been quite a way down till I hit France for the summer, and despite feeling fairly out of form at the start, five weeks of 400 miles each actually led me to reach a distance/speed ambition I'd had for five years.

The run of dismal weather we've had, following what was a dismal August (I gather - I was sweltering in France) is a double downer: it lowers even a non-cyclists' spirits, and then it reduces even further the pleasure of being out on the bike. I'm lucky to have a sunny escape, I know. I'd be finding it hard without that, though I'd not give up the commute, for all sorts of reasons. But I'll still grab the odd ride if the weather gods give up their grump now and again. And I'll not feel guilty for not going out for a ride in inhospitable weather. Instead I'll have a good rant about the weather.


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Feb 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Nice post, I live in Tavistock and know the guy who runs Tavi cycles


He was awesome, really helpful and seemed to appreciate the challange that we had ahead of us ( despite no doubt seeing tons of riders coming through all year on their way to, or from Scotland).

He also gave us some great advice about riding up across the moor.

I'd love to revisit Tavistock on a bike again...incidentally the comment about the locals being patient was a little loaded, when we were trying to ride to the bike shop, we got a little lost and disorientated, eventually we accidentally rode the wrong way down the one way street leading to the cycle shop. 

Four or five people called out, politely telling us that we were heading the wrong way and one white van driver stopped and in a really not confrontational way said " I wouldn't want to see you chaps getting into bother, so be aware that this is a one way". We thanked him, jumped off an began to walk when a lady who was at our side told us that the cars do it all the time, especially foreign tourists...apparently it's very amusing.


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2016)

Thanks to shoulder surgery, I'm going to have an enforced 3-6 month lay off through spring and summer 

Be happy you can ride when the mood retakes you 

I may well celebrate my return to riding with a nice new toy


----------



## ChrisEyles (2 Feb 2016)

Sorry to hear about that @vickster - you're right, it's easy to forget we should be grateful for having the health, time, and means to get out on the bike as and when the mood takes us! 

I think I could acquire quite a wish-list in 3 months off the bike... happy window shopping


----------



## Scoosh (2 Feb 2016)

ChrisEyles said:


> Sorry to hear about that @vickster - you're right, it's easy to forget we should be grateful for having the health, time, and means to get out on the bike as and when the mood takes us!


This is where vickster can be very annoying ! 
She is so amazingly positive and upbeat, despite having some real physical fitness/health issues - I always feel a mixture of  and   when she very gently reminds me/us (without meaning to) how blooming lucky we are and my shoulder or knee things are so minor I should just count my blessings and MTFU ! 

Thank you @vickster !


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2016)

Again there are many far worse off than me who mtfu and ride


----------



## Donger (2 Feb 2016)

A change of scenery always does the trick for me. From where you are, you could easily drive over to the Dorset coast or the tip of Cornwall and then get the bike out and have a slow, relaxed potter about with your camera all day. I do that sort of thing 2 or 3 times a year .... The Gower Peninsula, The Peak District, into Wales or Herefordshire. Works wonders for your cycling mojo to mix it up a bit and take in new places and memorable scenery. I've got half an eye on doing the Newport Transporter Bridge or taking in the Avebury stone circle this year to keep it fresh. Hope you get your mojo back soon.


----------



## Rooster1 (2 Feb 2016)

Take a break from it. If you come back to it in a year's time, great.


----------



## andyoxon (4 Feb 2016)

My 2p. I would plan routes for some 'touring-lite' style rides of varying lengths 1/2 day or longer day, and then wait for a really good winter or spring day, and get out into the countryside, taking pics, maybe stopping at a good cafe/pub etc. You could also book a 100km Audax somewhere nice, and do it as a relaxed ride, if the weather is amenable. With an Audax there is an opportunity to be as sociable as you want, and the act of booking gives willpower to get out a bit of a boost. There is also the benefit of a DNS (for some reason) only generally setting you back 5 or 6 quid. Re. walking, have to say I always think - I'd rather be cycling (generally)...


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Take a break from it. If you come back to it in a year's time, great.


I took an 8 month break from cycling due to illness and that really made me realise how much it meant to me.


----------



## Dec66 (11 Feb 2016)

I've had a cack winter.

I bought a new bike, with the intention of training up for The Hell of The Ashdown. Since when, real life (in the form of having a kid with special needs) and Storms A-I have stymied any attempts at getting the serious weekend mileage I needed in.

I've been reduced to commuter mileage (25/day), and since I moved office earlier this week I hate almost every minute of the new commute. The new bike has still done less than 100 miles.

But... Say it quietly... That new commute (on the old bike) has thrown up a more hilly route. That has seen me drop body weight rather quicker than I thought may have happened otherwise (well, that, and the 16oz pots of food at work).

I've had people saying to me, "wow, you still cycle through (insert any number of desirable or undesirable South London suburbs here) to get to work?" Despite the traffic?

That's the kind of stuff that makes you feel good, yeah?

Get your arse back on the bike, go out, enjoy yourself. It's what we live for. Especially the hilly bits


----------



## Dec66 (12 Feb 2016)

The best bit about active cycling for me;

Turn up at House of Fraser (or whatever).

Observe Fred Perry shirt in size "S" on clearance rack.

Try one on.

It fits.

You look damn good, much better than the shaven headed lifestyler who bought one at twice the price and three sizes bigger.

Capisce?


----------



## Brandane (12 Feb 2016)

Dec66 said:


> The best bit about active cycling for me;
> 
> Turn up at House of Fraser (or whatever).
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm ..... You don't need to be a "shaven headed lifestyler" (whatever one of them might be!) to require a shirt in large or even XL. I don't consider myself particularly obese at 6'00" and hovering around the 13 stone mark. No amount of cycling is going to bring me down to an "S"; and I wouldn't want to be a stick insect anyway! As an aside, I've never previously noted much (if any) difference between price for different sizes; and you're just as likely to find an XL on the clearance rack as you are an "S".


----------



## Dec66 (12 Feb 2016)

Sorry, that was a bit rude of me. There may have been a tincture or two imbibed last night 

As an ex-lardster, I just enjoy the fact that cycling made me thin (well, the diet too, but I enjoy cycling much more than dieting). And I do tend to find more stuff in the diddier sizes in the sales, because everyone goes for "L".


----------



## blazed (12 Feb 2016)

Dec66 said:


> The best bit about active cycling for me;
> 
> Turn up at House of Fraser (or whatever).
> 
> ...



So the pinnacle of cycling for you is being able to buy child sized clothes?


----------



## Dec66 (12 Feb 2016)

blazed said:


> So the pinnacle of cycling for you is being able to buy child sized clothes?


That's one reason, yes.

More rewarding than empty boasting about one's ability, I find.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Feb 2016)

blazed said:


> So the pinnacle of cycling for you is being able to buy child sized clothes?



No VAT, or is that not still the case?


----------

